# Jeff Beck Canadian Fall Tour 2011



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...tickets go on sale friday at 10:00 am


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's the itinerary I found...
*Jeff Beck’s Canadian Tour Dates:*
Oct. 12 | Halifax | Metro Centre
Oct. 13 | Moncton | Centre
Oct. 15 | Montreal | Place des Arts
Oct. 16 | Ottawa | National Arts Centre
Oct. 18 | Toronto | Massey Hall
Oct. 19 | Kitchener | Centre in the Square
Oct. 21 | Thunder Bay | PAC
Oct. 22 | Winnipeg | Pantages Playhouse Theatre
Oct. 24 | Calgary | Jack Singer Concert Hall
Oct. 25 | Edmonton | Winspear Centre
Oct. 27 | Vancouver | Centre


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Tix on sale Friday June 24 for all but Montreal (June 27)


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

What is he touring on? New album? Special project (like the rockabilly thing he did)? He is on my list of people I must see . . .

TG


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Just scored two front row tix for Kitchener in October! Have wanted to see him forever, may as well be as close as possible!!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

noman said:


> Just scored two front row tix for Kitchener in October! Have wanted to see him forever, may as well be as close as possible!!


I'll be seven rows behind you! Can't wait!!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i just purchased tickets for the massey hall show. ended up in the left side gallery, row A.

pretty good view, but the good seats went suspiciously quickly........................................


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i just purchased tickets for the massey hall show. ended up in the left side gallery, row A.
> 
> pretty good view, but the good seats went suspiciously quickly........................................


I have friends that paid this extra fee that let's them buy tickets early.......they got their tickets on Tuesday. I was surprised to get the tickets I did in the front row since I didn't order early. There were 4 left when I booked..........also had a coupon from COS so didn't take the full $500 hit!!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i just purchased tickets for the massey hall show. ended up in the left side gallery, row A.
> 
> pretty good view, but the good seats went suspiciously quickly........................................


Got mine for Calgary. Row R Orchestra seats. Not bad, but yeah they must have had some presale deal because I was online the second they went on sale and that was the best they had.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Most venues have pre-sale memberships. I know Massey Hall in TO has FriendsFirst...........members of this pay $100 and you are able to buy tickets before non-members (general public). In this case, they went on sale on Tuesday.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...ah, yes...legal scalping. i had forgotten about that. i wonder how much worse it will get before we finally admit that it is going on.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, I guess that's basically what it is!kkjuw


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Dang, I'm late on this... I was hoping to get good seats at the Winspear Centre in Edmonton. Only seats left are in the "Gallery". Are those seats okay, any one know? Seems far away from the stage... but I am sure the sound will be good. I would like to get a good view though. Sigh. 

I'm wondering if there is a good chance to get better seats some other way? Like if people change their mind closer to the show and offer to sell their tickets on forums, kijiji, etc?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It was my birthday the other day. And despite making it clear to one and all that I do not celebrate such matters, and that no tokens of affection were expected or required, my wife went above and beyond the call of affection, and scored 2 excellent seats for Beck's Ottawa apppearance at the Natonal Arts Center for my sister and myself (the show is around my sister's birthday). So, if anyone is going to that show, I'll see you there.


----------

